# Midwest Snow Storm



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some pics that I took this morning. It was a little early. Sorry for the quality. The first couple were at my first driveway. One shows how the backdrack edge did in this snow.

William


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some more at a volunteer railroad that I am a member of.

William


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like you might be able to charge them for a parking lot sweep as well.payup


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks good will. we only got about 2.5" here but enough to push a little.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

good pictures.. that back blade seems like it does a great job


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

We got two 4-6" storms about 14 hours apart. It was awesome. It was enough snow to shut school down but not so much where I couldn't keep up and actually I had some time to spend with friends on the snow day.:bluebounc Now thats what I call a great snowstorm.


----------

